# cuts out and jerks at 2000 rpm



## 1sweat (Aug 8, 2021)

i have a 91 hardbody 2.4 ,went it gets to 2000 rpm it stalls and bucks and wont get any throttle response. new maf. plugs and wires..runs fine under 2000 and above 2500 rpm


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That is the ECU putting the engine in limp mode. You will need to pull the codes to find out what it is complaining about. 

This link describes how to pull the codes:






[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes Hardbody Forum (D21)



www.infamousnissan.com





You mentioned a new MAF. Where did you get it? What brand did you get?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

1sweat said:


> i have a 91 hardbody 2.4 ,went it gets to 2000 rpm it stalls and bucks and wont get any throttle response. new maf. plugs and wires..runs fine under 2000 and above 2500 rpm


Sweat,

To me that sound's like a Vacuum Advance Problem with the Distributor.

SMJ talked about the Distributor's in the Hardbody's before somewhere on this site and seem's like it required replacement, but My Memory isn't as good as it used to be. If the distributor need's to be replaced I personaly would go with a Geniune Nissan.

You might also try something easy first like running some Techron Complete Fuel System Cleaner through the system. I think it is 1 oz per Gallon, but read the instruction's.

Regards,


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

BRubble said:


> To me that sound's like a Vacuum Advance Problem with the Distributor.


I will bet you money that it's a code putting the ECU into Limp Mode. 

In fact, the code will likely either be the O2 sensor or the MAF,.which is why I asked about the new MAF that the OP says that he installed.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> I will bet you money that it's a code putting the ECU into Limp Mode.
> 
> In fact, the code will likely either be the O2 sensor or the MAF,.which is why I asked about the new MAF that the OP says that he installed.


JP,

Since you've got a Master's in Physic's, YOU MIGHT be Right, "BUTT", He said that it run's fine below 2000 rpm and fine above 2500 rpm. To me that doesn't sound like LIMP MODE, but it might be anyway.

Right now I've got my money tied up in Paladium and a cash flow problem that prevent's a Gambleing Venture. 

Regards,


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I bet his tachometer is off, and the problem is occurring between 2200 and 2800 RPM.

This is from the 1991 Nissan Truck Service Manual:


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> I bet his tachometer is off, and the problem is occurring between 2200 and 2800 RPM.
> 
> This is from the 1991 Nissan Truck Service Manual:
> 
> View attachment 7690


JP,

That could very well be the case. Seem's easy to check for Limp Mode by seeing if Engine will go past 2800 rpm.

It also mention's fail safe can be caused by Injector malfunction for 3.3L. His is a 2.4L but I see nothing wrong with trying some Techron Fuel System Cleaner 1st.

If the engine will go past 3K rpm then I suspect Distributor Advance which may be caused by more than the actual Distributor Malfunction.

Maybe the OP has enough to go on that he can get his Truck back to running good again. 

I drove a '93 2.4L Hardbody for 20 year's; It was a good truck and I sometime's wonder how it is doing since I sold it after I got my '13 4L Frontier. Time Fly's and my '13 is allready 8 year's old, so far so good. I hope this will be my last; Truck's are getting just too expensive.

Regards,


----------



## 1sweat (Aug 8, 2021)

jp2code said:


> That is the ECU putting the engine in limp mode. You will need to pull the codes to find out what it is complaining about.
> 
> This link describes how to pull the codes:
> 
> ...


Oh ok I got it from AutoZone $135 plus tax


----------



## 1sweat (Aug 8, 2021)

problem solved!!!! it was the #1 injector stuck open and a bad wire going to the maf sensor......thanks for all the replies....


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

1sweat said:


> problem solved!!!! it was the #1 injector stuck open and a bad wire going to the maf sensor......thanks for all the replies....


Sweat,

If you haven't allready, it would be a good idea to run some Techron Complete Fuel System Cleaner through a tank of gas. I think 1 oz to 1 gal of gas, but read the instruction's. I get mine @ WalMart's. If one injector was cruded up, then the other's might be borderline as well. Also something I just learned from the Chevron Tech; For Water in the system, he recommend's putting some StaBil in the tank. Just make sure that you don't put too much additive's in the Fuel System @ a time. Too much of a Good Thing isn't good either.

Glad you got it going. How many mile's on your hardbody now?

Regards,


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

BRubble said:


> Sweat,
> 
> If you haven't allready, it would be a good idea to run some Techron Complete Fuel System Cleaner through a tank of gas. I think 1 oz to 1 gal of gas, but read the instruction's. I get mine @ WalMart's. If one injector was cruded up, then the other's might be borderline as well. Also something I just learned from the Chevron Tech; For Water in the system, he recommend's putting some StaBil in the tank. Just make sure that you don't put too much additive's in the Fuel System @ a time. Too much of a Good Thing isn't good either.
> 
> ...


LOL - I wonder how much Techron is paying you.

There is a guy on another forum who is the same way, but his product is Hyper Lube. He swears that stuff will fix anything. Amsoil users also swear by their overpriced products because of the websites they read about it, but zero first hand knowledge.

It's all snake oil, as far as I'm concerned - especially when it can be purchased over-the-counter like that. Most serious cleaners are close to $100 a shot.

I'm not saying your favorite product won't do something, but I don't think it will fix issues like you claim either.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> LOL - I wonder how much Techron is paying you.
> 
> There is a guy on another forum who is the same way, but his product is Hyper Lube. He swears that stuff will fix anything. Amsoil users also swear by their overpriced products because of the websites they read about it, but zero first hand knowledge.
> 
> ...


Hello Mr Physic's,

You really want to start something with me don't you.

I don't work or receive a cent from Chevron/Techron. I've used the stuff for a long long time with good result's.

Calling me a Liar, I don't like and is Disrespectful. You don't want to use it,, Fine I don't give a Shit, but don't criticize me for something that I think is credible and helpful to someone else.

I really don't give a Rat's Ass now one way or the other what you think Mr Physic's.


----------



## 1sweat (Aug 8, 2021)

BRubble said:


> Sweat,
> 
> If you haven't allready, it would be a good idea to run some Techron Complete Fuel System Cleaner through a tank of gas. I think 1 oz to 1 gal of gas, but read the instruction's. I get mine @ WalMart's. If one injector was cruded up, then the other's might be borderline as well. Also something I just learned from the Chevron Tech; For Water in the system, he recommend's putting some StaBil in the tank. Just make sure that you don't put too much additive's in the Fuel System @ a time. Too much of a Good Thing isn't good either.
> 
> ...


Has about120006 on replacement motor..I went on to change all injectors..they weren't very expensive...


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

1sweat said:


> Has about120006 on replacement motor..I went on to change all injectors..they weren't very expensive...


Sweat,

That was the best thing to replace all the injector's at the same time.

Those are Great Truck's. I might have done a restoration on my '93. Wouldn't have taken much cause it was in really good shape before I got my '13. I debated about it,, but really needed a bigger motor to pull my utility trailer loaded with the tractor. I actually did that several time's with the '93 2.4L Auto Trans, but I was really really easy with it when I did that. The Truck was rated to pull 2K lb's, but with the Tractor loaded on the Trailer it was about 4K lbs.

That '91 may be going up in Value now. That's the way it was with my '93. I paid 10K Brand New, 20 year's later @ 174K, the 1st person that looked @ mine paid me 4K $'s for it.

I've got a Rideing lawn mower that I bought new back in 1988. 12hp B&S IC engine. I alway's use Stabil in the Gas and every few year's I have to run some TechRon and/or Stabil directly in the Gas Tank and Readjust the Low and High Speed Needle Valves/Jet's. Still run's like New. Same original carburetor and I've never taken the carburetor off or apart to clean and/or replace part's.

Hope You get many more mile's and year's out of your Hardbody.

Regards,


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

BRubble said:


> Hello Mr Physic's,
> 
> You really want to start something with me don't you.
> 
> ...


It isn't that I'm trying to start shit with you, but it's irritating when I can tell the Original Poster what the problem is and have some moron come along behind me and suggest a fuel additive. Then I go through the trouble of showing in the Nissan Service Manual where his symptoms match what is listed for his year of truck, and you still spew off to use fuel additive instead. If you don't know, shut the fuck up! Simple.

My opinion of you has nothing to do with my college background. Rather, it is influenced by my time in the Marine Corps. I simply don't like seeing idiots giving people wrong information.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> It isn't that I'm trying to start shit with you, but it's irritating when I can tell the Original Poster what the problem is and have some moron come along behind me and suggest a fuel additive. Then I go through the trouble of showing in the Nissan Service Manual where his symptoms match what is listed for his year of truck, and you still spew off to use fuel additive instead. If you don't know, shut the fuck up! Simple.
> 
> My opinion of you has nothing to do with my college background. Rather, it is influenced by my time in the Marine Corps. I simply don't like seeing idiots giving people wrong information.


JP,

You can go to Hell Mother Fuker. That's exactly what YOU are Doing, Starting SHIT with me. You are the Moron if YOU don't recognize that Tough Guy.

I try and give Helpful and Honest Information. You DisRespect me and Then IMO YOU ARE THE BUTTHEAD.

You disrespect me and I'll do the same Mother Fuker.

It's an Open Forum and Anybody can give Advice whether Right or Wrong.

You're Funny, You Boast about Your Physic's Background to Bolster Your Intelligence and Now You Boast about Your a Marine Life to Bolster Your Tough Guy Stance.

I don't give a Rat's Ass about your Marine Corp Life, You and anybody else can go down so don't try and Boss Your Butt around with me.

Go To Hell is my Advice to You Mr Big Shot. You May or May Not Be Smart,, but YOU DON'T KNOW EVERYTHING "DICKHEAD".


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

BRubble said:


> JP,
> 
> You can go to Hell Mother Fuker. That's exactly what YOU are Doing, Starting SHIT with me. You are the Moron if YOU don't recognize that Tough Guy.
> 
> ...


You brought up my college education. I just said that you were an idiot for ignoring actual solutions that are backed up by references. Instead, you point to snake oil fuel additives. 

Yes, small minded people like you irritate me because you put misinformation online. 

I have no problem calling you out and saying that you are wrong.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> You brought up my college education. I just said that you were an idiot for ignoring actual solutions that are backed up by references. Instead, you point to snake oil fuel additives.
> 
> Yes, small minded people like you irritate me because you put misinformation online.
> 
> I have no problem calling you out and saying that you are wrong.


JP,

You are a Liar, cause YOU were the one that brought up YOUR PHYSIC's Degree in another Thread. I read more than one Thread. LOL

My information is Based off of My Experience with MY Equipment and Vehicle's over the year's and Nothing Misleading or no Intentional Misinformation has *ever* been made by me.

This is An Open Forum and ANYBODY can offer advice whether it is Right or Wrong. You have no Authority over anybody else in this forum and You Sure don't have the Right or Authority to Police this Forum.

You judge my mind, but You are supposed to be The Big Brain Physic's Guy who is argueing with Barney Rubble. LOL Today you threw in the Marine Corp to back up Your Tough Guy Stance.

Sound's to me like You are a Troubled Person, maybe a Psycho that had a trouble'd life in The Corp and May have PTSB.

You Started It Sick Mental Tough Guy with Possible PTSB.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

BRubble said:


> JP,
> 
> You are a Liar, cause YOU were the one that brought up YOUR PHYSIC's Degree in another Thread. I read more than one Thread. LOL
> 
> ...


No, my Marine Corps past simply means that I don't have second thoughts about telling you to fuck off. It's just normal language for addressing idiots.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> No, my Marine Corps past simply means that I don't have second thoughts about telling you to fuck off. It's just normal language for addressing idiots.


Exactly, I've ran up against You Guy's in my working career. Disrespectful Tough Guy Bully Type's. Waiting for a Chance to Pounce on anybody that differ's from Their Own Mindset or Bar Minumum.

It's Normal Language for YOU cause YOU'VE BEEN TAUGHT TO BE DISRESPECTFUL as long as it justifie's YOUR MINDSET.

Won't Wash with me. You Get What You Ask For Psycho.


----------



## 1sweat (Aug 8, 2021)

1sweat said:


> Has about120006 on replacement motor..I went on to change all injectors..they weren't very expensive...





BRubble said:


> Sweat,
> 
> That was the best thing to replace all the injector's at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

BRubble said:


> Exactly, I've ran up against You Guy's in my working career. Disrespectful Tough Guy Bully Type's. Waiting for a Chance to Pounce on anybody that differ's from Their Own Mindset or Bar Minumum.
> 
> It's Normal Language for YOU cause YOU'VE BEEN TAUGHT TO BE DISRESPECTFUL as long as it justifie's YOUR MINDSET.
> 
> Won't Wash with me. You Get What You Ask For Psycho.


Dude, you've got loads of issues. You do far more damage to yourself than I could do.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

jp2code said:


> Dude, you've got loads of issues. You do far more damage to yourself than I could do.


Let's see here You're a Physicist, Tough Guy Marine, and Now You've taken up Psychiatry. Will Wonder's ever cease. LOL

Am I Perfect, Not by a Long Shot. I've made mistake's too, lot's of them, but I try not to make the same mistake's twice if I can help it.

You've got YOUR Problem's Too, but You had Rather Try to Find Problem's with other's that YOU Don't like rather than Confront Your Own. You need to learn Respect Dudy.

Mr Physic's pick's a Fight with Barney Rubble. LOL That's Funny.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I would suggest that the both of you *back off* with this flaming. I'll get you both nowhere! Each one is entitled to their own opinion about somebody's posted situation; *it can be right or it can be wrong. *Not to worry; this forum is not a repair garage, it's a place for folks giving opinions on posted situations. Enough said!


----------

